

Turkish student made porno film as his dissertation project - kia
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12142630

======
Mz
Actual title (which gives a better idea of what the article is about):

 _Turkish academics sacked over porn dissertation project_

Article closes with:

 _Turkey is now the world's fifteenth biggest economy; its people are more
prosperous and more exposed to outside influences than ever before.

Boundaries are constantly being tested. But when they are, sometimes there is
a powerful reaction._

